# [risolto] problemi portage

## BRN

Salve,

tempo fa, durante l'emerge di nvidia-drivers, portage si era bloccato, dando dando un errore di parsing nel file /etc/profile.env (riguardo lesspipe.sh). Eccolo:

```
!!! Invalid token (not "=") lesspipe.sh

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6474, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6175, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6060, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8741, in create_trees

    config_incrementals=portage_const.INCREMENTALS)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1330, in __init__

    env_d = getconfig(

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 349, in getconfig

    raise portage_exception.ParseError(str(e)+" in "+mycfg)

portage_exception.ParseError: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/profile.env: line 10 in /etc/profile.env

```

Se non cancellavo /etc/profile.env (facendolo rigenerare) portage segnalava sempre questo errore (ad ogni emerge).

Avevo seguito la procedura di ripristino di portage senza successo; poi ne ero uscito reinstallando una versione precedente..ed era andato tutto ok.

Ora, in questi giormi mi è capitato lo stesso con xorg-server, e lo stesso mi capita con nvidia-drivers...(fra le altre cose, l'installazione dei driver è parziale perchè glx non funziona)

Che posso fare? evidentemente ho qualcosa di corrotto, ma come fare a capire?

Edit gutter: per favore usiamo il bbcodeLast edited by BRN on Tue Sep 18, 2007 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Potresti postare il contenuto di quel file quando ottieni l'errore?

----------

## BRN

Ecco (questo è quando si blocca nell'emerge di xorg-server):

```
# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

export PATH='/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin'

export ROOTPATH='/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin'

export LDPATH='/usr/local/lib://usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib://usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib:/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32:/usr/lib64/nspr:/usr/lib64/nss:/usr/lib32/openmotif-2.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/classic/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/server/:/usr/lib/qt4:/usr/lib64/qt4:/usr/lib32/qt4:/opt/firefox:/media/BRN/PROGETTI:e:ATTIVITA'/wkEclipseLinux/rtom++/lib'

export MANPATH='/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/'

export INFOPATH='/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info'

export CVS_RSH='ssh'

export PAGER='/usr/bin/less'

export LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

export LCALL='it_IT@euro'

export LANG='it_IT@euro'

export OPENGL_PROFILE='xorg-x11'

export GCC_PATH='/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2'

export GCC_SPECS=''

export PYTHONPATH='/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

export CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/share/X11/xkb'

export ANT_HOME='/usr/share/ant'

export JDK_HOME='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03'

export JAVAC='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/javac'

export GENERATION='2'

export VMHANDLE='blackdown-jdk-1.4.2'

export JAVA_HOME='/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03'

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/revdep-rebuild'

export CLASSPATH='.'

export QMAKESPEC='linux-g++'

export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES='1'

export G_FILENAME_ENCODING='UTF-8'

export GDK_USE_XFT='1'

export PRELINK_PATH_MASK='/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10'

export LESS='-R -M --shift 5'
```

----------

## gutter

Questa  riga non mi convince molto:

```
export LDPATH='/usr/local/lib://usr/lib32/opengl/xorg-x11/lib://usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib:/lib:/usr/lib:/lib64:

/usr/lib64:/usr/local/lib64:/lib32:/usr/lib32:/usr/local/lib32:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32:/usr/lib64/nspr:/usr/lib64/nss:/usr/lib32/openmotif-2.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/native_threads/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/classic/:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64/server/:/usr/lib/qt4:/usr/lib64/qt4:

/usr/lib32/qt4:/opt/firefox:/media/BRN/PROGETTI:e:ATTIVITA'/wkEclipseLinux/rtom++/lib'

```

in particolare:

```
/media/BRN/PROGETTI:e:ATTIVITA'/wkEclipseLinux/rtom++/lib
```

Secondo me hai inserito un file in /etc/profile.d/ che aggiunge a LDPATH quel path. Prova a toglierlo.

----------

## BRN

sisi, è roba mia; l'ho aggiunta ieri per un mio progetto..cmq il problema esisteva da tempo, e non credo proprio sia per quel percorso aggiunto. Non so davvero che fare, non riesco a trovare nessun altro con problemi davvero simili...

----------

## BRN

copio il messaggio di errore relativo a quel profile.env:

>>> Merging x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 to /

!!! Invalid token (not "=") lesspipe.sh

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6474, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6468, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5927, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3807, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4075, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4264, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8306, in merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7893, in treewalk

    vartree=self.vartree)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3722, in doebuild

    use_cache, mydbapi)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3267, in doebuild_environment

    mysettings.reset(use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1678, in reset

    self.regenerate(use_cache=use_cache)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1893, in regenerate

    env_d = getconfig(env_d_filename, expand=False)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 349, in getconfig

    raise portage_exception.ParseError(str(e)+" in "+mycfg)

portage_exception.ParseError: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/profile.env: line 10 in /etc/profile.env

----------

## gutter

Ripeto cosa detto prima: togli dalla definizione di LDPATH quel path.

Per favore usa il bbcode

----------

## BRN

Risolto, grazie 1000! però devi spiegarmi la causa: fra l'altro, per aggiungere quel path che mi serviva per le librerie condivise, ho seguito la procedura standard: creato un file 99local in /etc/env.d/ con la riga LDPATH="x", lanciato env-update (che concatena i percorsi in modo corretto), ldconfig. 

Come posso avere quel path che mi serve senza avere di questi problemi?

----------

## Scen

 *BRN wrote:*   

> Come posso avere quel path che mi serve senza avere di questi problemi?

 

Puoi impostarle localmente solo per il tuo utente.

----------

## gutter

Se hai risolto per favore aggiungi (editando il tuo primo post) il tag [Risolto].

----------

